# herping problems



## rav3r23 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi guys so I live in Ipswich and now that it's starting to warm up I've been doing a lot of herping lately and been doing quite well so far I've found a couple of common tree snakes, a coastal carpet, a yellow faced whip snake and a small eyed snake which I've always wanted to see but the one thing I've been looking for not only this season but every season and have never found is a wild death adder and it's killing me I'm lifting up every rock and log I see and turning over almost every single leaf in the bush but still no death adders
Has anyone had any luck finding them as I really want to see one in the wild am I doing something wrong if so any tips on finding one would be great thanks in advance


----------



## BrownHash (Oct 16, 2014)

Other than spending a lot of time looking through leaf litter and being vigilente have you tried other methods like night spotting. This time of year they tend to move around a bit looking for a mate so you can get lucky and pick one up crossing a road at night. 

Find a good bit of bush and spend some time cruising up and down it at night. You'll also find a heap of other stuff moving around too. 

If you don't have a license you may have to find someone to go with.


----------



## rav3r23 (Oct 17, 2014)

I have been looking at night as well but only started trying roads last night my mate told me my best bet is on the side of Bush roads after a hot day just after the sun goes down so as well as going nuts in the leaf litter during the day I'll be looking for good stretches of Bush road to look on of a night
Thanks for you help much appreciated


----------

